

12 Reasons  to Learn and Use  the vi Editor - madrik
http://www.websiterepairguy.com/articles/vi/12_learn_vi.html

======
madrik
The first eleven points are fairly regularly touted as the strong points of
vi. I'm specifically interested in the twelfth point that states:

"Writing with vi is as close as you will ever come to writing in your own
handwriting and still working on a computer."

Your thoughts?

~~~
grayrest
It's a fairly strange list mostly because it seems the guy doesn't do a lot of
programming. The whole 'only focus on one thing' is pretty well known for
writing, which is why the vairous writeroom clones exist.

I've always felt that vim was pretty awkward when working with text instead of
code because it doesn't reflow the text when you delete so you hit a `D` and
then have to `gqgq` to get the text back into a paragraph.

